# HCC member analysis spreadsheet and new prices



## Steamboat Bill (May 19, 2008)

HCC has announced a new price increase as of June 1. 

Thus, if you have ever considered joining a Destination Club, consider this a fair warning that prices are going up and won't be coming down. For anyone that is new, HCC has been around for over 3 years and raises prices about every 6-9 months and they are well announced.

At least contact Heath at HCC to get a brochure and hopefully you price will be locked in.

Also, DestinationClubForums.com has released an AWESOME HCC membership analysis tool (MS Excel spreadsheet) that has all the June prices in it already. Obviously this will lead to higher cost per night calculation than if you engage before June 1.

You have to visit this link to download the spreadsheet.
http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-comprehensive-membership-analysis-813.html

I am already into my less than 3 weeks countdown to my HCC 2-week Hawaii trip....Big Island and Maui.


----------



## Brian222golf (May 19, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I am hoping that you will be posting a review of the Big Island.  Is this a possibility?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 19, 2008)

Brian222golf said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I am hoping that you will be posting a review of the Big Island.  Is this a possibility?
> 
> ...



yes, I will post a review of the Big Island property (June 7-14) and Maui property (June 14-21) while I am there.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 19, 2008)

Some people sent me a note that they are not able to download the HCC Membership analysis spreadsheet without having a post count of 5 or more. I forwarded a mesage to the Admin and now any "registered" user, even zero post counts, can download the spreadsheet.

I will see if I can upload it here, but it is copyrighted and I will need to seek permission.


----------



## vivalour (May 19, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Some people sent me a note that they are not able to download the HCC Membership analysis spreadsheet without having a post count of 5 or more. I forwarded a mesage to the Admin and now any "registered" user, even zero post counts, can download the spreadsheet.
> 
> I will see if I can upload it here, but it is copyrighted and I will need to seek permission.



Whose is it?? You could have a tag line re who owns, need permission to copy, etc. -- common practice.


----------



## vivalour (May 19, 2008)

Great for detailed number-crunching, but IMHO something also potentially useful to prospective DC members (or those considering an upgrade and thus greater financial commitment) would be a boilerplate list of questions to ask when doing their due diligence. Since the industry is so new and competitive, we need to know the real level of financial risk when signing on with a particular DC.

Some clubs are much more transparent about their business plan and current operations than others and, for example, post financials and BOD minutes on their members' web site. Others much less so. The DCA net asset test is a start, but gives a very limited and rather static picture of a club's financial health. I am developing my own list and would be very glad for any input....


----------

